# Aneís das árvores NÃO mostram aquecimento global



## irpsit (28 Mar 2010 às 19:29)

Costumo ir passear às montanhas frequentemente. Como é costume no início da Primavera, as autoridades costumam cortar algumas árvores, e como tinham acabado de cortar algumas, pude fotografar os anéis das árvores, e ver como a temperatura variou nas últimas décadas.

Os anéis apresentam mais espaçamento se o crescimento das árvores é mais rápido (devido ao clima mais quente), e menos espaçados se o crescimento for lento (devido a clima frio ou seco).

Assim dei-me ao trabalho de contar e marcar os aneis, e contar o espaçamento em cada década.

*O que observei?*

- Os anéis mostram um crescimento lento entre 1900 e 1910 (clima frio)
- Seguido de um período de elevado crescimento entre 1910 e 1940 (clima mais quente)
- Depois, crescimento bastante lento entre 1940 e 1960 (clima mais frio)
- E depois uma subida gradual no crescimento a partir da década de 1970, mas somente mais notória na década de 1990 (clima mais quente).

O que achei curioso, é que o crescimento foi superior entre 1910 e 1940, relativamente ao período entre 1970 e 2000! Podem ver facilmente a diferença dos espaçamentos dos aneis na fotografia que tirei.

Reparem no clima quente das décadas de 20 e 30, aparentemente superior ao clima das últimas décadas.Reparem também no clima frio do pós-guerra, das década de 40 e 50.







E o gráfico mostrando o espaçamento dos aneis, entre as décadas:






*Será que o clima foi mesmo mais quente entre 1910-1940 do que entre 1970-2000?*
Dito de outra forma, está onde o efeito "hockey stick"?

Surgem óbvias questões:
- Será que o clima esteve MENOS quente nestas últimas décadas do que nos anos 20 e 30?
- Ou será que as árvores cresceram menos devido a um clima mais quente mas também mais seco?

A literatura científica identifica claramente esta anomalia, conhecida por "divergência". Está inclusivé citada nos relatórios do IPCC. Se seguirmos o clima nos _últimos séculos_, existe uma correlação estreita entre os outros dados e os dados dos aneis, mas a partir dos anos 60, a correlação falha!!! Parte da polémica dos emails do climategate era relacionada com esta omissão.

Será que os dados estão manipulados???
Ou será que a crescente influência urbana falsifica os dados actuais?

Será que é a poluição que está a causar as árvores crescerem menos?
Ou será que o clima está a ficar mais seco?

Não deixo de achar extremamente curioso.
Qual é a vossa opinião?


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2010 às 19:38)

Parabéns irpsit.

Acho que vou fazer o mesmo com um rolo de uma árvore com uns 40anos que cortamos no Inverno e levar às minhas stôras de Ciências Naturais e de Físico-Química, e provar-lhes o que estou sempre, sempre, sempre a dizer.


----------



## irpsit (28 Mar 2010 às 20:04)

Estive a pesquisar na Internet e o assunto é bem discutido na comunidade científica. Aparentemente o fenómeno desta discrepância (divergência) é recente. Daí que nos relatórios do IPCC, os tree-rings sejam omitidos.

A divergência poderá dever-se a "global dimming" causado pela poluição, clima quente mas menos luz. Ou então não existe o aquecimento "hockey stick", sendo que os dados actuais estão adulterados pelo crescimento urbano.

Como o recuo dos glaciares acelerou dramaticamente desde 1970, em locais remotos longe da civilização, então sou forçado a concluir que a divergência se deve a "global dimming". 

Por outras palavras, existe aquecimento global, e o crescimento das árvores reduz-se devido à *poluição*.


----------



## Zapiao (28 Mar 2010 às 21:06)

A mim preocupa-me mais é saber q cortaram uma arvore centenária


----------



## Hazores (28 Mar 2010 às 22:16)

boa noite, 

a espécie de arvore abatida não terá influencia tembém?
outras condiconantes ambientais como por exmplo o CO2 disponivel será que também influencia?
os nutrientes e a àgua disponiveis em cada ano não varia, influenciando dessa forma o floema e xilema?
será apenas a temperatura a provocar um crescimento mais rápido ou mais lento das plantas??


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mar 2010 às 00:16)

Excelente trabalho de campo e de pesquisa, parabéns! 
De facto as árvores crescem mais com clima ameno, humido e com muitas horas de exposição solar. 

Porém, e sublinhado a importância do estudo aqui apresentado que merece os nossos parabéns pela iniciativa e trabalho, há que chamar a atenção para 2 aspectos, até para os nossos leitores que queiram investigar a mesma experiência: 
1 - O estudo da espessura dos anéis, é válido para espécies de árvore, que tenham apenas um crescimento anual, por forma a que um anel equivale a 1 ano.
2 - Existem espécies que normalmente, em Portugal, apresentam apenas 1 crescimento anual, ex: laranjeira. Mas curiosamente, no ano passado, as minhas laranjeiras floriram não 2, mas 3 vezes, iniciaram crescimento 3 vezes. Não deixa de ser um dado curioso, que reflete também um clima anual diferente do normal. Poderia neste caso, a análise dos anéis desta laranjeira induzir em erro, pois seriam anéis com menor espessura levando a pensar que tenham sido 3 anos frios, quando foi apenas um ano ameno com demasiadas horas de sol!


----------



## irpsit (29 Mar 2010 às 07:29)

A árvore era uma faia. A floresta (bastante densa) está a 400 metros de altitude e a 5km dos limites de Viena. A zona é voltada a sul. Certamente que outros factores podem afectar o crescimento. Não sei se as faias têm mais que um período de crescimento. Elas costumam crescer apenas na Primavera. Pode ser que exibam mais que um anel de crescimento por ano. Talvez devido á subida do CO2? 
Eu também sou contra o abate de árvores! Mas neste caso, a zona é protegida e altamente florestada. Creio que este corte era para manutenção e limpeza da floresta. Aliás o país é altamente florestado. Em Portugal é que acho que é um crime a desflorestação que têm provocado. As florestas deviam ser as nativas de folhosas. São muito agradáveis de se passear! E costumam ver-se bastante animais.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mar 2010 às 10:58)

irpsit disse:


> A árvore era uma faia. A floresta (bastante densa) está a 400 metros de altitude e a 5km dos limites de Viena. A zona é voltada a sul. Certamente que outros factores podem afectar o crescimento. Não sei se as faias têm mais que um período de crescimento. Elas costumam crescer apenas na Primavera. Pode ser que exibam mais que um anel de crescimento por ano. Talvez devido á subida do CO2?
> Eu também sou contra o abate de árvores! Mas neste caso, a zona é protegida e altamente florestada. Creio que este corte era para manutenção e limpeza da floresta. Aliás o país é altamente florestado. Em Portugal é que acho que é um crime a desflorestação que têm provocado. As florestas deviam ser as nativas de folhosas. São muito agradáveis de se passear! E costumam ver-se bastante animais.



A faia é uma árvore de folha caduca, parece-me uma excelente opção para análise dos anéis! Os pinheiros também são boa opção, embora sejam todos de folha perene (à excepção de uma espécie de conífera única de folha caduca).

É tudo um pouco relativo, por ex: uma cerejeira em Portugal seria também boa opção, mas uma cerejeira no brasil (num clima tipicamente tropical), seria má opção, dado que não páram de crescer todo o ano, em virtude do clima ameno e de maior exposição solar (embora em Portugal sejam de folha caduca). Sei isto, porque perguntei a um tio que vive no brasil, que me respondeu que de facto as cerejeiras não param de crescer, e como não têm periodo de descanso frio, nunca dão cereja.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mar 2010 às 11:21)

irpsit disse:


> A árvore era uma faia. A floresta (bastante densa) está a 400 metros de altitude e a 5km dos limites de Viena. A zona é voltada a sul. Certamente que outros factores podem afectar o crescimento. Não sei se as faias têm mais que um período de crescimento. Elas costumam crescer apenas na Primavera. Pode ser que exibam mais que um anel de crescimento por ano. Talvez devido á subida do CO2?
> Eu também sou contra o abate de árvores! Mas neste caso, a zona é protegida e altamente florestada. Creio que este corte era para manutenção e limpeza da floresta. Aliás o país é altamente florestado. Em Portugal é que acho que é um crime a desflorestação que têm provocado. As florestas deviam ser as nativas de folhosas. São muito agradáveis de se passear! E costumam ver-se bastante animais.



Na minha opinião, a maior ou menor espessura dos anéis das árvores, é um bom aferidor da evolução clima local! Mas por outro lado, penso que não será completamente seguro dizer que sejam um bom aferidor para a evolução do clima global do planeta. 

O estudo dos fósseis, nomeadamente falando de paleoclimatologia, também  se debruça sobre o estudo dos anéis em árvores fossilizadas. 
Actualmente, embora com opiniões contra e a favor, podemos afirmar que há uma tendência climática generalizada, mas decerto que, localmente haverá lugares que estão arrefecendo e outros que estão aquecendo devido às alterações climáticas. O global, é apenas macroscopico, não se verifica obrigatoriamente em todos os locais do planeta.

Decerto houve eras em que tal se verificou globalmente e localmente, de forma generalizada, pelo que teria havido um denominador comum que influenciasse o crescimento dos anéis das árvores, por toda a parte, e ao mesmo tempo: ex: periodos com maior actividade vulcânica, menor actividade solar, maior ou menor concentração de CO2, maior ou menor concentração de partículas sólidas na atmosfera, um cataclismo global meteorítico.´

Mas localmente, considero ser um estudo muito válido!

Ainda sobre a questão da escolha das árvores: como referi à pouco, um pinheiro seria à partida uma boa escolha, mas pensando melhor, devo relembrar que a actividade de recolha de resina acabou um pouco por todo o país nos anos 80, pelo que os pinheiros crescem mais rápido. Por outro lado, devido aos incendios e à desertificação/envelhecimento das aldeias, após os incendios não há manutenção das florestas (desbaste), pelo que as árvores nascidas de dezenas de sementes num m2, lutam pelo alcance da luz solar, ficam bastas, esguias, altas, fracas enquanto não vencem as árvores vizinhas numa competição desenfreada (com os matos também), ou seja: por um lado sem colher a resina, crescem mais rápido; mas por outro, sem o necessário desbaste bem como do desbaste dos matos, a formação de uma floresta forte e ordenada é bem mais lenta, nos dias de hoje. E isso também influencia decerto no crescimento dos anéis.

Para uma árvore, a insolação não é apenas clima local, mas também um característica do próprio meio competitivo em que se insere.

Penso que referi alguns factores importantes a ter em conta.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mar 2010 às 13:38)

Outros factores que podem também inibir o crescimento das árvores: 
Doenças, pragas, variações da fauna e da flora local (ex: uma floresta de eucaliptos inibe o crescimento de outras árvores, não apenas devido ao seu porte e rápido crescimento, mas também porque liberta certas substancias (ex: eucaliptol) que inibem o desenvolvimento de outras árvores de espécies diferentes, são estratégias de sobrevivência da natureza). A existência destes factores pode esconder a verdade, e levar-nos a pensar que a análise de crescimento dos anéis esteja em conflito com o aquecimento global.
Ps: Esqueci ainda de mencionar outros factores condicionantes do crescimento: a poluição e as chuvas acidas!


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Mar 2010 às 20:47)

Desde o início do tema que verifico um desenrolar de factores que para além de importantes a ter em conta, a meu ver são bastante curiosos e interessantes.

Apesar de desde há muito achar a leitura do tempo aparentemente gravada nos anéis das árvores algo intrigante, consegue-se perceber que a interpretação que fazemos dessa leitura, tem nas suas entre linhas pormenores que à luz de registos alternativos, contudo fiáveis, pelo menos os mais recentes, pode alterar de forma variável dados antes considerados conclusivos!

Mais uma vez parabéns a quem deu início ao tópico não esquecendo os restantes que o tornaram ainda mais completo e também estimulante, no sentido de tentar esmiuçar elementos que complementam o historial de várias espécies com vivências distintas.


----------



## irpsit (29 Mar 2010 às 21:34)

Olá Paulo, obrigado pelo teu input!
Gostei de saber esse pormenor da cerejeira. 
Não sabia da sua não-floração no Brazil 



Paulo H disse:


> A faia é uma árvore de folha caduca, parece-me uma excelente opção para análise dos anéis! Os pinheiros também são boa opção, embora sejam todos de folha perene (à excepção de uma espécie de conífera única de folha caduca).
> 
> É tudo um pouco relativo, por ex: uma cerejeira em Portugal seria também boa opção, mas uma cerejeira no brasil (num clima tipicamente tropical), seria má opção, dado que não páram de crescer todo o ano, em virtude do clima ameno e de maior exposição solar (embora em Portugal sejam de folha caduca). Sei isto, porque perguntei a um tio que vive no brasil, que me respondeu que de facto as cerejeiras não param de crescer, e como não têm periodo de descanso frio, nunca dão cereja.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mar 2010 às 21:48)

irpsit disse:


> Olá Paulo, obrigado pelo teu input!
> Gostei de saber esse pormenor da cerejeira.
> Não sabia da sua não-floração no Brazil



Não tens de agradecer, é realmente um tema apaixonante que ainda ninguém tinha tido a feliz idéia de trazer este tema a debate no fórum. Na realidade não estou tomando qualquer posição no sentido de desvalorizar o estudo climático com base nos anéis das árvores, estou sim enumerando factores que expliquem alguns desvios/anomalias no crescimento quando o clima local até era bastante favorável!  A verdade, essa só mesmo conhecendo localmente a história da árvore e os factores que a condicionaram. O estudo ficaria ainda mais rico e conclusivo, com mais amostras de árvores idênticas e de outras espécies naquela região, não necessariamente no mesmo local.


----------



## Cacá Smith (1 Mai 2010 às 18:21)

Olá.

Sou nova aqui. Estou iniciando meus estudos sobre a influencia do clima no  crescimento dos anéis de árvores. Gostei muito do tópico e das fotos.

Achei estranho qdo citaram que as cerejeiras ñ florescem no Brasil. Pelo que sei existem belas cerejeiras na Serra Paulista que florescem no outono (primavera no HN), até mesmo a colonia japonesa desta cidade festeja a floração dessas árvores.


----------



## Paulo H (2 Mai 2010 às 02:18)

Cacá Smith disse:


> Olá.
> 
> Sou nova aqui. Estou iniciando meus estudos sobre a influencia do clima no  crescimento dos anéis de árvores. Gostei muito do tópico e das fotos.
> 
> Achei estranho qdo citaram que as cerejeiras ñ florescem no Brasil. Pelo que sei existem belas cerejeiras na Serra Paulista que florescem no outono (primavera no HN), até mesmo a colonia japonesa desta cidade festeja a floração dessas árvores.



Benvinda ao fórum, Cacá Smith!
As cerejeiras de facto, florescem no brasil, mas darão fruto? Consultei alguns sites brasileiros, onde referem que esta pode florescer um pouco por todo o brasil, cresce pouco, floresce mas não resulta fruto (este "peca e cai"), corrija-me se estiver errado!  Estamos habituados a definir o brasil como um país de clima tropical, mas a verdade é que, sendo um país enorme que é, tem também clima temperado nas zonas de alta montanha no interior Sul, chuvoso e frio, mesmo com neve e geada. Nestes locais é bem provável que as cerejeiras para além de florescer dêem fruto que resulte em cereja madura, pois nesses locais elas deverão ter período de repouso resultante do frio (não sei se a insolacão nestes locais é bem menor para que influêncie também no período de repouso). Um exemplo onde poderá resultar a cultura de cerejeira é São Joaquim, entre outras localidades.
Ps: Dos sites que consultei não encontrei referência à frutificacão da cereja, sendo que, embora não seja de fiar, encontrei mesmo no fórum da yahoo uma resposta relatando que não dá fruto. Encontrei também referência à "cereja do brasil" mas não se trata de cereja mas sim ao que chamamos em Portugal de "tomate cereja". A minha afirmação no post anterior vem do testemunho de um tio meu que vive no estado de Mato Grosso do Sul a 150km de (paraguai ou uruguai)!


----------



## Cacá Smith (21 Mai 2010 às 13:15)

irpsit disse:


> *O que observei?*
> 
> - Os anéis mostram um crescimento lento entre 1900 e 1910 (clima frio)
> - Seguido de um período de elevado crescimento entre 1910 e 1940 (clima mais quente)
> ...



Olá Irpsit,

Me esclarece duas dúvidas por favor:

- Como você determina se o clima foi quente, frio ou ameno durante as décadas (ou mesmo em um ano)?
- E como você relaciona isso com os anéis de crescimento já que esses registros de anéis são anuais?

Desculpe se minha pergunta não for relevante, mas não ficou muito claro para mim.


----------



## charlynickel (22 Jul 2010 às 22:00)

Acredito que as condições climáticas se tornaram menos favoráveis para esta espécie. Eu sei que as autoridades responsáveis pelas florestas na Alemanha, estão testando novas variedades e espécies exóticas, que possam substituir as antigas no futuro, devido ao aquecimento.


----------



## Rui Sousa (9 Ago 2010 às 14:04)

Outro estudo de Anéis de Arvores que não mostra aquecimento global :

https://instaar.metapress.com/content/2207413850845747/resource-secured/?target=fulltext.pdf (é preciso pagar 15 USD)




> *Regional Summer Temperature Reconstruction in the Khibiny Low Mountains (Kola Peninsula, NW Russia) by Means of Tree-ring Width during the Last Four Centuries*
> 
> Yu. M. Kononov, M. Friedrich, and T. Boettger
> 
> This study presents a new pine (Pinus sylvestris L.) ring-width chronology and a summer temperature reconstruction for the last 400 years from the Khibiny Low Mountains (Kola Peninsula, NW Russia). Pine trees from sites at the altitudinal timberline of Khibiny Mountains show pronounced climatic signals in tree-ring width. We found a strong positive correlation with summer temperature of July–August (r = 0.58). *The reconstruction shows lower summer temperatures from A.D. 1630 to 1840, a subsequent warming up to the mid-20th century and a cooling trend afterwards*. According to our data, a temperature increase is observed during the past decade. The good coherence of multi-decadal to secular trends of our reconstruction and series of observed solar activity indicate that solar activity may have been one major driving factor of past climate on Kola Peninsula.


----------



## adiabático (1 Nov 2010 às 19:17)

Irpsit, uma iniciativa muito interessante!

Entrentanto, como aqui foi dito, há vários factores que podem interferir numa correlação entre a dimensão dos anéis de crescimento de um dado indivíduo (árvore) e o clima global. Para começar, cada indivíduo (árvore) tem uma história individual, que se reflecte talvez mais intensamente no registo do seu desenvolvimento do que variáveis globais ou, mesmo, regionais (como a poluição).

Por exemplo, imaginemos que a árvore germinou num povoamento florestal denso e maduro, à sombra de outras árvores e arbustos maiores e tendo que competir com estes pelos mesmos recursos no solo. Isso explicaria um crescimento muito lento nos primeiros anos, quando uma árvore que nesse mesmo período estivesse já na sua maturidade, com bom acesso à luz solar e aos recursos do solo, poderia até manifestar um crescimento particularmente grande. Se imaginarmos muitas pequenas árvores na mesma situação que a primeira, todas mais ou menos "latentes" à espera de uma oportunidade, compreenderemos que a tal oportunidade pode chegar primeiro para umas e mais tarde para outras, consoante, por exemplo, a morte de árvores mais velhas vá abrindo clareiras no povoamento. Ao longo da sua vida, cada indivíduo (árvore) pode sofrer influências directas sobre o seu ritmo de crescimento que se sobrepõem facilmente à influência do clima global.

Assim, se um dia fossem cortadas duas árvores centenárias desta "geração" as mesmas podem (e, quase certamente, devem) exibir histórias completamente díspares.

Isto pode relativizar bastante a relevância das conclusões tiradas de uma análise dos anéis de crescimento: de cada indivíduo, só se pode inferir a história deste indivíduo. Se fizermos, por outro lado, uma amostragem muito maior, recorrendo a espécies diversas, de idades diversas, em microclimas diversos, etc... pode ser que uma análise estatística possa permitir arriscar alguma correlação... Embora eu ache pouco provável, o ruído seria demasiado...

Mas podia ser um bom programa escolar, analisar e catalogar tantos exemplares quantos se conseguir encontrar ao longo de um ano e tentar ajustar uma curva aos dados recolhidos, aferir o desvio e concluir se há um padrão válido aceitável ou se se obteve apenas ruído...


----------



## adiabático (1 Nov 2010 às 19:41)

charlynickel disse:


> Acredito que as condições climáticas se tornaram menos favoráveis para esta espécie. Eu sei que as autoridades responsáveis pelas florestas na Alemanha, estão testando novas variedades e espécies exóticas, que possam substituir as antigas no futuro, devido ao aquecimento.



Em sistemas naturais, a adaptação a variações climáticas não se faz mais com recurso ao "pool" genético local/regional, pela selecção de indivíduos das espécies já presentes que se encontrem melhor adaptados e formação, assim, de populações geneticamente diferenciadas das mesmas espécies? A grande excepção será nas zonas de transição climática, geograficamente bem referenciadas, onde se pode notar um avanço de espécies de uma região para território antes ocupado pelas espécies de uma região vizinha. Deste modo, temos carvalhos no continente europeu e carvalhos no continente americano, mas não são as mesmas espécies, embora os climas tenham grandes semelhanças. Não se encontram carvalhos no hemisfério Sul... Nem faias, nem castanheiros. Na verdade, toda a família das Fagáceas é exclusiva do hemisfério Norte. No hemisfério Sul, em climas análogos, existem espécies diferentes.

Nesse sentido, acho que a desculpa das alterações climáticas é um mau álibi para a introdução sistemática de exóticas (se é esse o objectivo final dos ditos estudos). Acredito que se se permitir a existência de reservas naturais suficientes, os próprios povoamentos naturais encarregar-se-ão de seleccionar as linhas genéticas mais adequadas às variações climáticas e provavelmente as populações de faias naturais dentro de duas ou três gerações ter-se-ão diferenciado das actuais.

As espécies exóticas interessam, apenas, à silvicultura e isso só acontece porque persiste uma miopia neo-positivista, ou seja, porque tudo o que é complexo, difícil e demorado de estudar não justifica economicamente o investimento no seu estudo.


----------

